# Ingrams Milk Weed Cream



## ksdigger (Nov 24, 2004)

Dug from a creek bed on the site of an old ghost town here in KS. It's Milk glass, and Ingrams Milk Weed Cream is embossed around the rim.

 Anyone seen one?

 Angie


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Nov 24, 2004)

I believe Ingrams milk weed cream was a cold cream similar to ponds....[]


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 24, 2004)

ingram's milkweed cream is listed under cosmetic bottles . i love milk glass bottles ,but dont find enough of them!! that bottle is worth about $25.00 or so in very good cond. nice find!!


----------



## ksdigger (Nov 24, 2004)

*pats self on the back* 
 It's in great condition, except for a hairline crack on the inside(can't tell for sure if it's a crack, or just a defect)  do you know what the manufacturing date is for those?

 Angie


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.antique-hangups.com/0208b.htm
 the above link is of an advertisement for ingrams milkweed cream
  i believe this product is still on the market made by bristol - meyers co. i am not sure of the exact age . i would need to see it . it could be 1020's or newer.


----------



## ksdigger (Dec 10, 2004)

I finally got a few webcam pic of the Ingrams bottle

 here they are

 http://members.cox.net/adcollins/ingrams%202.jpg
 http://members.cox.net/adcollins/Ingrams%203.jpg

 Angie


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 10, 2004)

Here are some clearer pics of the bottle being discussed. I also have a cobalt Ingram's Shaving Cream bottle around somewhere. Slimdigger


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 10, 2004)

....and a full frontal view.


----------



## Maine Digger (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Angie[] I dug up the same bottle a couple of months ago here in Maine. It came out of a 1920s era dump site. What I like about the bottle is the faint swirls in the glass that almost gives it a marble-ized appearance.  Mine has a patent # on the base - 481953, I believe there's a list somewhere around my house that reveals the approximate age of an item based upon it's patent #. I'll post it when I can find it, I've started packing things away due to an up-coming move[&:]


----------



## ksdigger (Dec 10, 2004)

I thought the same thing about that swirl in the glass.  Thanks for the clearer pictures as well... I have a great proffessional camera, but keep sending my husband off with the film... he forgets to put them on disk for me. (and I hate digital cameras... bad experience.. dont ask)
 Mine only has one thread on the lip.  It looks alot smaller.  

 The patent number on this one is 481953

 Angie


----------



## billyray420 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am selling a bottle on ebay right now, not sure if it had milkweed cream in it or not, please let me know if you know anything about this bottle so that I can put it in the description.  I dug the bottle out of an old pioneer dump in ontario.

 FREDERICK F. INGRAM & CO. SMALL OLD ANTIQUE CORK BOTTLE
 Item number: 130076769962 
https://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t158/billyray420/INGRAM.jpg


----------



## conde (Apr 12, 2007)

I found one of these Ingram's Milk Weed bottles in Detroit.  It has a patent number of 481953 on the base.  I looked up this number on a U.S. patent website and it indicated that Frederick Ingram patented this bottle on Sept. 6, 1892.


----------

